# Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich



## Cleud (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Nachdem ich jetzt schon einige Zeit hier im Forum mitlese,
möchte ich mich und unseren Teich nun auch mal vorstellen... 

Eigentlich sollte das bei uns nur ein kleiner Teich werden, n bissl Wasser im Garten halt. Naja, jetzt mißt der Gute ca. 11m x 7m an den breitesten Stellen und faßt rund 62m³. Soviel zum Thema klein... 
Hat sich aber beim bauen so ergeben, und ich würd ihn auch nicht mehr kleiner haben wollen.. 

Mittlerweile haben wir festgestellt, dass unsere Sumpfzone ein wenig klein geraten ist... Also planen wir noch in diesem Jahr einen kleinen Bachlauf, in dem ständig Wasser steht, um die Sumpfzone zu erweitern.

Außerdem müssen weitere Pflanzen rein, das sieht immernoch etwas kahl aus. momentan haben wir Nadelsimse, __ Froschlöffel, __ Schilf (hofftl ausbruchsicher im Korb), Seerose, Teichrose, __ Wasserminze, __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Wasserschwertlilie, __ Schwanenblume, und noch 2-3 mir unbekannte Pflänzchen....

An Tierchen haben sich bisher __ Molche, __ Libellen (und Larven), Wasserkäfer, __ Wasserläufer, der ein oder andere Frosch angesiedelt.

Technik haben wir nicht allzuviel, zwei Pumpen (Marke mir unbekannt) und einen Oase SwimSkim. 

Ich würde unser Teichlein als naturnahen Badeteich bezeichnen, für nen Schwimmteich isser zu klein, aber mit 1,75m Tiefe kann man schon nen Kopfsprung wagen 

Hoffe auf viele Tipps und Hinweise Eurerseits,
grade was das aktuelle Thema Bachlauf angeht. 
Ganz oben rechts im Bild ist ein kleiner Erdhaufen, da haben wir bereits Strom und Wasser, welches unter der Terasse abgesaugt wird...

Soweit erstmal von mir, versuche mal das Bild einzustellen,
ansonsten hab ich ein paar Fotos in meinem Album...

:cu
Claudia


----------



## Cleud (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*


----------



## dieluedenscheider (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

Hallo Claudia,
 :willkommen 
bin ja auch noch NEU hier...
Tollen Schwimmteich habt ihr!
Sieht ja fast aus wie bei uns:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21392
Wir haben auch nur eine Pumpe und einen Skimmer.
Dazu kommen soll nun auch noch ein Wasserfall und ein Bachlauf - aber zurzeit spielt das Lüdenscheider Wetter nicht mit :evil
Wünsche euch gutes Gelingen bei allen weiteren Vorhaben.
LG
Susanne


----------



## schilfgrün (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

Hallo Claudia, 
ist ja was schönes zum Abkühlen im Sommer , Dein Teich - für *Deinen* Bachlauf würde ich dünne/flexible Folie der Formbarkeit wegen gebrauchen und mit einem Mix aus den für Deinen Teichrand, sowie größeren Steinen tarnen.
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

Hallo Claudia.

Ich habe Dich mal zu den Schwimmteichen entführt. 

Wie sind denn die unbepflanzten Ränder aufgebaut? Also dort, wo der pure Kies liegt.
Kann man an diesen Stellen keine Pflanzen setzen oder Taschenmatten anbringen, in denen dann Unterwasser-Pflanzen wachsen könnten?


----------



## Cleud (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

Hallo!

Danke 

@ Susanne: ja, von der Grundidee sind unsere Teiche durchaus ähnlich, aber Eurer sieht um einiges professioneller gestaltet und größer aus, Kompliment! ein echtes Schmuckstück 
Wie weit seid Ihr mit der Bachlaufplanung?

Wir waren leider bei der Umsetzung in einigen Punkten ein wenig eilig 
Naja, beim nächsten Teich wissen wir's besser 

Demnächst steht wieder eine Ladung Pflanzen einsetzen an. Die Idee mit den Pflanztaschen kam mir auch schon, konnte mich aber noch nicht so recht dazu durchringen. Gibts Pflanzen, die sowas nicht vertragen?


----------



## dieluedenscheider (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

Hallo Claudia,
DANKE für´s Kompliment, aber ich denke nicht, dass unser ST professioneller ist. Wir haben sicherlich viel gelesen, dann aber nur den Bodenbeschaffenheiten nach gebuddelt. Nun warten wir gespannt ab, ob alles so klappt wie gedacht und gelesen.... wir sind ja auch noch in den Kinderschuhen. 
Die Planung für den Bachlauf ist in meinem Kopf abgeschlossen :crazy, schauen wir mal, wann das Wetter die Umsetzung zulässt. Werde dann sicherlich ein paar Bilder einstellen. (Aber nur, wenn´s klappt )
Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Cleud (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

Hallo liebe Teich-Virus-Mitleidenden.

Wir haben heute begonnen, den Rasen für den Bachlauf auszustechen... 
Insgesamt werdens wohl 17-18 Meter. Sind zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass wirs so anlegen, dass immer Wasser im Bach drin steht, und nur Bewegung drin ist, wenn wir die Pumpe anschalten.

Ich versuch mal, meine aktuelle Gedankengänge-Skizze hochzuladen.
Falls Ihr Hinweise oder Tipps und Tricks habt , immer her damit!  


übrigens: wir haben im Moment mit der Teichklarheit ein immenses Problem. Habe dazu schon folgenden Thread gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=225669#post225669

Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch noch Ergänzungen dazu?
Unsere Wasser-Teststreifen vom letzten Jahr scheinen nicht mehr zu funktionieren, nach eintauchen kaum Farbveränderungen...
Hab gleich neue geordert, Teichwerte kann ich aber daher (noch) nicht liefern...

Soviel erstmal von mir, 
viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Osten der Republik 

Claudia

Nachtrag: unser Teich ist jetzt im 3. Jahr. Wir müssen mit Leitungswasser auffüllen. Chemie gabs bisher gar keine. Pflanzen nochn bissl zu wenig, Problem: aufsteigende Algenklumen, bis faustgroß, aber auch kleiner...


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

Hallo Claudia.

Bau den Bachlaufrand auf beiden Seiten lieber so: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/5&pictureid=4
Dein Rand birgt mehrere Gefahren.... z.B. mögliche Dochtbildung + über den Wall (in den Bachlauf) laufendes Wasser bei Starkregen.


----------



## Cleud (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfänger mit Naturbadeteich*

@ Annett: DANKE  
Das Album hatte ich noch nicht gefunden...
*freu, freu, freu*


----------

